# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wat zou dit kunnen zijn ??

## danny1988

Ik heb al mijn leven last van trillen mijn vader heeft dit ook en hij wil nooit naar de dokter maar omdat ik hier ook last van heb en ik doe sinds kort fitness en als ik bezig ben met fitness heb ik dat ook enorm dat ik tril als ik met gewichten bezig ben.
Ik ben nog niet naar de dokter geweest maar denk dat de dokter ga zeggen van dat ze er ook niks aan kunnen doen maar ik vind het gewoon irritant om er steeds mee te moeten leven en zeker tijdens fitness dan kijken veel mensen me raar aan.
En ik heb ook eens op internet zitten zoeken maar kan ik ook niet veel over vinden.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Danny,

Heeft het trillen te maken met dat je je niet lekker voelt? Een flauwte bijvoorbeeld? Of komt het door inspanning, zoals idd bij fitness en dat je dan je spieren dusdanig op de proef stelt dat het gaat trillen (heb ik ook nl). Bij welke situaties heb je het het meest?

Over de huisarts gesproken: de huisarts staat open voor alles en kijkt nergens raar van op, je kunt je vraag gewoon aan hem/haar stellen -> niet geschoten, is altijd mis. Waar ben je bang voor?

----------


## danny1988

nou ik heb het altijd wel een klein beetje ook met werken en zo en als ik klein beetje zenuwachtig ben maar ik ben niet echt bang ofzo maar vind het gewoon irritant en soms had ik ook wel eens bij een meisje toen ik aan het zoenen was zei ze dat ik trilde maar ik zei ik kan er niks aan doen en toen voelde ik me ook gewoon op me gemak enzo en voor mijn gevoel trilde ik niet

----------


## Four Roses

Dan zou ik toch maar gewoon naar de huisarts gaan toch?

----------

